# i want a random chihuahua thread goddammit!



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think we need a random chi chi thread for people to chat n show off their pics of their perfectly petite pooches. Non chi owners welcome to join in 

ill go first, this is Gunther, 10 weeks old, currently 5 inches tall, about 1.8lb in weight, 7 inch neck to tail, my first, but im workin on it that it wont be my last :whistling2: he deffinately needs a little playmate, i know that, just tryna convince Ditta that he does....hopefully it wont take me a year this time :lol2:

























































he has a little hair lip as you can see in this pic, but it just adds to his character









shoppin on ebay









where he sleeps


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Haven't got a chi, but I'll happily look at photos! :2thumb:

I could take him home with me though, but I know you won't let me!! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Haven't got a chi, but I'll happily look at photos! :2thumb:
> 
> I could take him home with me though, but I know you won't let me!! :flrt:


hes just edible isnt he hehe

eileen do you know how long it usually takes the fontinel to close up?


----------



## crease83 (Feb 26, 2011)

What a little cutie :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes just edible isnt he hehe
> 
> eileen do you know how long it usually takes the fontinel to close up?


I've no idea - but I've just found this - does it help?
_One of the more serious problems that can affect canines __is known as an "open fontanelle," which occurs when the skull bones at the top of the head fail to close. The problem is often found in conjunction with hydrocephalus, which is a condition in which too much fluid is found within and around the brain, placing pressure on the brain and surrounding tissues. Often the head will appear dome-shaped, and the open fontanelle is noticeable as a "soft spot" on the top of the dog's head. The fluid-filled spaces within the brain, known as ventricles, also become swollen. The increased pressure damages or prevents the development of brain tissue._​_Not all open fontanelles are connected with hydrocephalus. In many young dogs the skull bones are not fused at birth, but instead will close slowly over a three- to six-month period. Occasionally these bones fail to close, but the dog is still healthy. In these cases, however, the dog's owners need to be very careful, since any injury or bumps to the animal's head could cause significant brain damage, as well as conditions like epilepsy_


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

crease83 said:


> What a little cutie :flrt:


thanks hun 



feorag said:


> I've no idea - but I've just found this - does it help?
> _One of the more serious problems that can affect canines __is known as an "open fontanelle," which occurs when the skull bones at the top of the head fail to close. The problem is often found in conjunction with hydrocephalus, which is a condition in which too much fluid is found within and around the brain, placing pressure on the brain and surrounding tissues. Often the head will appear dome-shaped, and the open fontanelle is noticeable as a "soft spot" on the top of the dog's head. The fluid-filled spaces within the brain, known as ventricles, also become swollen. The increased pressure damages or prevents the development of brain tissue._​_Not all open fontanelles are connected with hydrocephalus. In many young dogs the skull bones are not fused at birth, but instead will close slowly over a three- to six-month period. Occasionally these bones fail to close, but the dog is still healthy. In these cases, however, the dog's owners need to be very careful, since any injury or bumps to the animal's head could cause significant brain damage, as well as conditions like epilepsy_


it feels to be gettin smaller, n helen sai theyre born with open fontinelle, it feels a little smaller i think* n hes only 2 and a half months old so still has time to close, just wondered how long tis all


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Chihuahua pictures!!



















Toby is my well bred woofster, he had 4 or 5 relatives who won prizes at crufts this year! 
If you do get a friend for Gunther, make sure it's a rescue or a well bred chi. There's so many nutters these days breeding their non KC dogs together and coming up with some very sick pups, and you don't realise how sick they are until you've had them a year or two, it's scary.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gunther was rehomed to us by a lovely lady n good friend off here cos hes got a hair lip and was half the size of his sister. she didnt want someone gettin hold of him just to breed him for his size, n has advised us not to breed him because of his hair lip, which i think is good advise. he will be gettin neutered when hes old enough. mum n dad came from kc registered dogs, and have a good pedigree. 
if i was to get another i would either get another from the one who bred gunther or a friend down kent, as i know she has well bred dogs too

i have never liked long haired chis, but yours looks so cute! im not convertin though :lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Devi yours is lovely :flrt: I love the long coated Chi's :2thumb:
Foo yours looks so small and cute. Love the hand bag pic :flrt:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

In that case well done for you for rescuing! 
I have always loved long hairs, but Tobys grandad set me on the search for one, look at this cutie!








That's Serjays Flash Warrior at Madrako.
I reckon you can see the influence in Tobys picture here -


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I should add that if you like the look of my Toby, you should take a look at Tobie on here - Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue
Press ctrl + f and type Tobie for his piccie, he is stunning!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> I should add that if you like the look of my Toby, you should take a look at Tobie on here - Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue
> Press ctrl + f and type Tobie for his piccie, he is stunning!


takin ages to load in! is it a chihuahua? long haired? 

i would really like a little short haired girl, would be nice to have one of each. though i may fall in love with another you never know


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> takin ages to load in! is it a chihuahua? long haired?
> 
> i would really like a little short haired girl, would be nice to have one of each. though i may fall in love with another you never know


It is a long haired, but he's stunning, I want him myself a bit!

There's also princess and Chico, one long and one short -

Pincess and Chico

and a bunch of crosses -

Dogs Blog Chi Crosses


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

theres a ten month olf ex breedin cocker on there, ex breeder at ten months?!?! some people are just :censor:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres a ten month olf ex breedin cocker on there, ex breeder at ten months?!?! some people are just :censor:


Hehe, yup, I've been involved in small dog rescue for a while and these puppy farmin people are eeeejits. I've seen littluns having their first litter at 5 or 6 months, it's horrific.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*Heres Booboo bear *


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*Delilah my little girl*


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Off topic a bit, but chis should not be walked on collars, only harnesses because their tiny necks are prone to trachea damage. Trachea collapse can kill your doglets!


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*and last but not least Pogthekillerdog*

Hes my rescued chi


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone interested in purchasing a jackuahua? farther in law's pedigree chihuahua "got" his short legged jack russel, the pups are absolutely gorgeous!!!:flrt:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Devi said:


> Off topic a bit, but chis should not be walked on collars, only harnesses because their tiny necks are prone to trachea damage. Trachea collapse can kill your doglets!


 I agree my three have puppia harnesses,they are nice and soft


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

We have two chi's one is a year and 3 months old and the other is 3.5 months old. will have to get some good pic's up for you all. : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

omg i love the chi pics keep um comin!

btw gunther wont be walked on a collar, i know this, am lookin for a good harness for him. 

what do you think about extendable leads for chis? ok or not? also do you let your chi off the lead? id be scared to death to do so with gunther


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

the puppia harnesses are the best for chis as they are very soft and light,I dont let my chis off unless it is somewhere very safe as big dogs will be more likely to attack them,also be careful if you go to the beach as seagulls have been known to carry away small dogs like chis and yorkies  i dont use extendable leads but i dont see why not,i have 6 dogs so i tend to use extendables for the bigger ones,ive found the best food for my lot is arden Grange chicken(dried) they all love it,my chis are 6 4 and 3 yrs


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Puppia harnesses are good, I prefer Dear Dog ones, same as Puppia but come in more designs, I'm such a girl sometimes!
Any harness that puts no pressure on the neck is fine though, some harnesses are actually collars with a chest band, this is useless as it's just as likely to cause issue.
I don't use extendable leads on general walks because they can get tangled up in other dogs leads or the dogs own legs and cause injury. The ones with thin wire are particularly bad as if the dog runs quickly it can cut your fingers!!
Lady who lost finger - no images so sfw
Always pick one with a flat wide lead in.
I do use one in farmland though as little chance for tangling but no chance for him chasing livestock and getting kicked to death, eeep!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> Puppia harnesses are good, I prefer Dear Dog ones, same as Puppia but come in more designs, I'm such a girl sometimes!
> Any harness that puts no pressure on the neck is fine though, some harnesses are actually collars with a chest band, this is useless as it's just as likely to cause issue.
> I don't use extendable leads on general walks because they can get tangled up in other dogs leads or the dogs own legs and cause injury. The ones with thin wire are particularly bad as if the dog runs quickly it can cut your fingers!!
> Lady who lost finger - no images so sfw
> ...


whats everyones thoughts on dressin your chihuahuas?

im personally for it, i dont think its usin them as an accessory, so long as they dont mind it, if gunther doesnt get used to it then i wont do it. he also comes around in my handbag while hes a pup so he can be kept close n so hes not locked in a cage, and think thats fne too


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats everyones thoughts on dressin your chihuahuas?
> 
> im personally for it, i dont think its usin them as an accessory, so long as they dont mind it, if gunther doesnt get used to it then i wont do it. he also comes around in my handbag while hes a pup so he can be kept close n so hes not locked in a cage, and think thats fne too


They need a jumper for winter, but otherwise it can make them overheat, watch out for any panting and strip him if needs be. Also be aware that it's bad for coat condition, just like how your hair gets broken if you wear too many hats.
The problem with handbags is socialisation, he needs to be on the floor to meet other dogs and cats or else when he's older he can be antisocial, and you don't want one of those yappy chihuahuas that's scared of its own shadow! As long as he gets a good 20 minute walk on lead once or twice a day then a little carrying is fine.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> They need a jumper for winter, but otherwise it can make them overheat, watch out for any panting and strip him if needs be. Also be aware that it's bad for coat condition, just like how your hair gets broken if you wear too many hats.
> The problem with handbags is socialisation, he needs to be on the floor to meet other dogs and cats or else when he's older he can be antisocial, and you don't want one of those yappy chihuahuas that's scared of its own shadow! As long as he gets a good 20 minute walk on lead once or twice a day then a little carrying is fine.


i only have hi in at the moment cos he isnt vaccinated, hes only 10 week n want to get hm used to the car etc. and he will get walks, cant wat to walk him, hes teeny though, cant imagne him gettin very far :lol2:

how do you get them use to wearin coats? hes sorta gettin there but still has a good moan so it doesnt stay on long


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby had his first vaccs at 8 weeks and his second at 10. I'd hurry up cause the socialisation window ends at 12 weeks!
For Toby I have a jumper which is all in one, so I slip it over his head and get the paws in, then loads of treats, good ones too, and cuddles, then take it off. Repeat as many times as you need until he realises that the coat= loads of treats.
Toby now knows that if the jumper goes on then it's time for walkies, so he loves it, he even puts his own paws through the arm holes!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> Toby had his first vaccs at 8 weeks and his second at 10. I'd hurry up cause the socialisation window ends at 12 weeks!
> For Toby I have a jumper which is all in one, so I slip it over his head and get the paws in, then loads of treats, good ones too, and cuddles, then take it off. Repeat as many times as you need until he realises that the coat= loads of treats.
> Toby now knows that if the jumper goes on then it's time for walkies, so he loves it, he even puts his own paws through the arm holes!


 
what do you mean the socialisation window? 

i was advised not to get him done til 10 weeks. as the woman got him from had a pup done at 8 weeks and it stopped eatin and died a week later, the vet said it died of vaccination damage? so dont wanna risk it with him n the vet said its fine to wait til 10 weeks


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what do you mean the socialisation window?
> 
> i was advised not to get him done til 10 weeks. as the woman got him from had a pup done at 8 weeks and it stopped eatin and died a week later, the vet said it died of vaccination damage? so dont wanna risk it with him n the vet said its fine to wait til 10 weeks


This is a puppy development guide.
Developmental Stages
Ignore the dominance stuff, that's poppycock, but the rest is true.
Oh and in 15 years of rescue work I have never heard of 'vaccination damage', a dog that gets sick at 8 weeks should have been at the vet, not dying at home.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Devi said:


> This is a puppy development guide.
> Developmental Stages
> Ignore the dominance stuff, that's poppycock, but the rest is true.
> Oh and in 15 years of rescue work I have never heard of 'vaccination damage', a dog that gets sick at 8 weeks should have been at the vet, not dying at home.


 

I took on a GSD pup that was vaccine damaged and he ended up being pts at 14 months old. The vaccine company accepted responsibility for it too.I dont think she said the pup died at home.
Foofoos chi pup gets lots of socialisation as he lives with other pets and goes out visiting relatives and meets kids so I doubt he will miss out on anything important


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes just edible isnt he hehe
> 
> eileen do you know how long it usually takes the fontinel to close up?


It doesn't completely close up on Chihuahuas hun, there is always a soft spot. This is due to the gene that stops growth early (i.e. the gene that tells the body to remain a puppy).



Devi said:


> Off topic a bit, but chis should not be walked on collars, only harnesses because their tiny necks are prone to trachea damage. Trachea collapse can kill your doglets!


I've never heard that before. Both my Chihuahuas are walked on collar & leads with no problems.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> omg i love the chi pics keep um comin!
> 
> btw gunther wont be walked on a collar, i know this, am lookin for a good harness for him.
> 
> what do you think about extendable leads for chis? ok or not? also do you let your chi off the lead? id be scared to death to do so with gunther


I let my 2 off lead when we get to the park, as long as there are no big dogs loose close-by. They both have great recalls & never wander.

Here they are! Lolly, when she was younger










Lolly's daughter Indy, doing her show pose










Lolly & Indy off-lead at the park


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It doesn't completely close up on Chihuahuas hun, there is always a soft spot. This is due to the gene that stops growth early (i.e. the gene that tells the body to remain a puppy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that hun, i was worried about his little fontinelle, feel better now!

ive never been a dog person as i spent all my younger life growin up with 18 of um, i rebelled n became a cat lady when i was able to get my own animals :lol2: so the whole training stuff is fairly new to me. Good job Ditta has a good knowledge of ogs though. any tips though on trainin is well appreciated as id love to impress Ditta with my work with him :no1:

do you think dog obedience classes are a good idea? im thinkin to train me as much as him hehe

dev, im not used to the terminology yet :lol2: Gunther gets socialised alot now, he lie with 2 big dogs, 5 cats, came from a home with other animals and goes for visits to my mums who has 3 spaniels n two cats. hes very bold n not at all shy with them so i have no worry about his socialisation. Also didnt say the pup died at home, id never heard of vaccs damage either, n my vet has never lost a puppy to it, but it obviously exists as i trust helen to tell the truth an shell has experienced it first hand too.

btw colin, i love lolly n indy! both stunning! i miss lolly, will have to come n n visit n meet indie when you are a little more settle after recent events. youve been n our thoughts all the time n if you need us you know where we are xxx


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> I've never heard that before. Both my Chihuahuas are walked on collar & leads with no problems.


I strongly suggest getting them both on harness asap. It takes one slip to collapse the trachea and then you'll have a very sick dog.

Explaining Trachea Collapse

It is also mentioned in every chihuahua book I've read. We suggest it for every toy breed that we rehome as we want them to live long happy lives.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks for that hun, i was worried about his little fontinelle, feel better now!
> 
> ive never been a dog person as i spent all my younger life growin up with 18 of um, i rebelled n became a cat lady when i was able to get my own animals :lol2: so the whole training stuff is fairly new to me. Good job Ditta has a good knowledge of ogs though. any tips though on trainin is well appreciated as id love to impress Ditta with my work with him :no1:
> 
> ...


I've tried googling vaccination damage and all I've gotten is allergies? Is this what you mean? 
Socialisiation - Puppy Guide its getting your dog around as many people, situations, animals etc as possible as quickly as possible. The suggestion is 100 people, 100 dogs, 100 cats, etc etc, but obviously thats hard, so as many as you can is great.
Training, go to a class without the dog, watch the training, any shouting, poking or pulling and it's not a good class. Look for treat based training and happy waggy dogs.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> I've tried googling vaccination damage and all I've gotten is allergies? Is this what you mean?
> Socialisiation - Puppy Guide its getting your dog around as many people, situations, animals etc as possible as quickly as possible. The suggestion is 100 people, 100 dogs, 100 cats, etc etc, but obviously thats hard, so as many as you can is great.
> Training, go to a class without the dog, watch the training, any shouting, poking or pulling and it's not a good class. Look for treat based training and happy waggy dogs.


 
im not sure what she meant, i didnt go into asking questions as it was obviously a very upsettin subject. i trust helen implicitely so beliee her advice is sound. either way a couple of weeks wont make any difference. Gunther has even met the skunks, so for a 10 week old pup i think hes come across a diverse range of animals hehe. 

thanks for the advice about the classes, i wanna be the best dog owner i can be, as i really let a dog down when i was younger and will be eternally regretful of that


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

lovespids said:


> also be careful if you go to the beach as seagulls have been known to carry away small dogs like chis and yorkies


LMAO I have never heard something so ridiculous, we spend hours at the beach pretty much daily, with everything from tiny papillon puppies to chihuahuas to GSDs and great danes, never once has there ever been one small enough for a seagull to carry off. 

Possibly in another country there is another larger breed of gull that could physically do it, but I doubt it, the internet shows nothing and instead asks if you mean eagle carries off chihuahua? 

I would be aware of large breeds accidently hurting him, but lack of socialisation with dogs of all sizes will be much much more dangerous than allowing him to happily meet dogs of all sizes now. The yappy dog who can't feel comfortable even seeing a large breed without drawing attention to its self is going to be a dog that will trigger problems with other breeds. BTW that doesnt mean pick up the dog, that isnt meeting another dog as a dog. There is the tiniest chi who's family walk him straight down the beach off lead past every breed possible, it is very funny the Father chi and two kids kind of just walk in a tiny parade one behind the other. I have never ever seen any dog bother that little guy. The little dog has no anxieties the family display no anxieties and he attracts no attention at all I am sure because of his good energy and that is a huge credit to the family who own him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Devi said:


> I've tried googling vaccination damage and all I've gotten is allergies? Is this what you mean?
> Socialisiation - Puppy Guide its getting your dog around as many people, situations, animals etc as possible as quickly as possible. The suggestion is 100 people, 100 dogs, 100 cats, etc etc, but obviously thats hard, so as many as you can is great.
> Training, go to a class without the dog, watch the training, any shouting, poking or pulling and it's not a good class. Look for treat based training and happy waggy dogs.


 
I wish it was only an allergic reaction but its far more serious than that
vaccine damage in dogs - Google Search=


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so gunther went for his jab, he screamed his head off as expected. was wormed again, screamed his head off....as expected :lol2:
hes now 880grams. Hes not at all a shy dog, hes now runnin around chasin chester one of the skunks bouncin about with him, chesters not bothered hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gunther was playin n then suddenly started screamin, even when i picked him up he wouldnt stop. seems to be worse when i touch the back of his neck. think his injection site is sore now? hes been asleep a few hours, i woke him picked him up, still a little whiney but not as much as before. ears still down though n is sulkin at me, just wants to go back to sleep, so im leavin him to it, i hope he forgives me soon


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Eep, if he seems ill, get him to the vet. Allergies can occur and can take him down quickly. Especially if he's lethargic. Plus vets can't charge for after effects of anything you've already paid for. However if it's just sore then it's ok. Did you chip him at the same time? That can be really sore for the day.
I'm sure he'll be fine though. I was also thinking about your socialisation thing today and it might be worth taking him to a puppy session at the vet that can be done before vaccines or maybe set up some play dates with other pups?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Do half chihuahuas count?
This is Macey my brothers doggy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> Eep, if he seems ill, get him to the vet. Allergies can occur and can take him down quickly. Especially if he's lethargic. Plus vets can't charge for after effects of anything you've already paid for. However if it's just sore then it's ok. Did you chip him at the same time? That can be really sore for the day.
> I'm sure he'll be fine though. I was also thinking about your socialisation thing today and it might be worth taking him to a puppy session at the vet that can be done before vaccines or maybe set up some play dates with other pups?


 
luckily i have my vet on email, he is very goo, hes just sleepy, hes been u, eaten, gone back to bed, now hes up again, hes just bein mard with me. he may chip him on his second vaccs dependin on how well he takes it. if he screams like a bitch like he did this time, he will do it under general when he is castrated. 

not sure if my vet does a puppy session, n if he does it wont be one soon as theyre havin a refurb, havin a dog ward, cat ward n exotic ward, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> luckily i have my vet on email, he is very goo, hes just sleepy, hes been u, eaten, gone back to bed, now hes up again, hes just bein mard with me. he may chip him on his second vaccs dependin on how well he takes it. if he screams like a bitch like he did this time, he will do it under general when he is castrated.


Sounds like my cavvie boy, proper drama queen! You'd think I was murdering him. My chi is good as gold for his vaccs, I don't think he notices!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the "screaming" isn't an allergic reaction, it's VERY common in small dogs to do this after their jabs, they have a small sensative area but because they're so small they think their whole body hurts.

this happened with my puppy and he was right as rain the next day but it was still a worrying few hours at the time so I know what you mean!

I wouldn't reccomend flexi leads as it's too easy for puppys to make mad dashes into the road but they're nice when they're bigger (and trained not to dash!) to give them a bit more freedom on walks.

don't dress your dog up OR put him in a handbag he's a dog and although they're small they're still dogs and their legs work perfectly fine :2thumb:










Bingo (my puppy) is a Shihtzu x Chihuahua, he's 13 weeks old and he weighs 1.7kgs : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> the "screaming" isn't an allergic reaction, it's VERY common in small dogs to do this after their jabs, they have a small sensative area but because they're so small they think their whole body hurts.
> 
> this happened with my puppy and he was right as rain the next day but it was still a worrying few hours at the time so I know what you mean!
> 
> ...


i can put my pooch in whatever i want to, cos hes mine :lol2: so long as he isnt distressed by it then i am happy with that, his legs do work fine, but when i want to go walkin for an hour n he cant, then ill have to carry him, n a comfy bag will do him just fine. Also he needs a coat when its not so warm, so if i get him stuff thats nice then all the better.

dingos cute, gunther weighs not even a kilo, 880g :lol2:

hows bitsa doin by the way?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i can put my pooch in whatever i want to, cos hes mine :lol2: so long as he isnt distressed by it then i am happy with that, his legs do work fine, but when i want to go walkin for an hour n he cant,


A chi can walk an astounding distance. Tobys record is 8 hours of hill walking, not just yet obviously, but when he's a little bigger you can take him out all day no problem.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Devi said:


> A chi can walk an astounding distance. Tobys record is 8 hours of hill walking, not just yet obviously, but when he's a little bigger you can take him out all day no problem.


 
i still happy to keep a bag on hand just in case :2thumb: he falls asleep at the drop of a hat, i know hes a puppy but he strikes me as a og that will keep that trait :lol2:

plus, when i want to take him places he cant go down on the floor he'll need a nice snug place


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Devi said:


> I strongly suggest getting them both on harness asap. It takes one slip to collapse the trachea and then you'll have a very sick dog.
> 
> Explaining Trachea Collapse
> 
> It is also mentioned in every chihuahua book I've read. We suggest it for every toy breed that we rehome as we want them to live long happy lives.


I see no reason to worry if the collar is adequately wide enough to provide support. Its not like a Chihuahua is going to be pulling you along. My Chihuahuas walk great on lead & do not attempt to pull. All my Chihuahua-owning friends use collars too. Plus Indy is a show dog in training, so harnesses aren't permitted.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks for that hun, i was worried about his little fontinelle, feel better now!
> 
> ive never been a dog person as i spent all my younger life growin up with 18 of um, i rebelled n became a cat lady when i was able to get my own animals :lol2: so the whole training stuff is fairly new to me. Good job Ditta has a good knowledge of ogs though. any tips though on trainin is well appreciated as id love to impress Ditta with my work with him :no1:
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. You will have to bring Gunther to play with my girls sometime.

As regards training a Chihuahua, I would say try as far as possible to treat him like a dog of your collies size. By that I mean try not to protect him from meeting larger dogs when out (obviously unless its a rampaging Staffy charging or something). Lolly has the irritating habit of almost constant barking at a distance when she meets strange dogs when on a walk. I don't know why as she wasn't scooped up when approached by other dogs when she was younger. So when we walk Indy, we walk her with Joe, the OAP JRT, who is a great role model for her because he is brilliant when meeting strange dogs & knows how to act appropriately. Indy meets German Shepard sized dogs on walks & now there is one particular Staffy who she tells off cockily for daring to play fetch near her! :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

spoken like a true expert zoo-man, treat them like dogs BECAUSE THEY ARE DOGS :2thumb:

I'm a small person and I get sick and tired of people wanting to "cuddle" me because I'm small, I'm still a REAL person, just happen to be a small one :blush:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

To be honest I never used to like Chihuahuas, until I got my little Chihuahua/Australian Terrier cross named Doom as a present for my eighteenth birthday nearly five years ago. He is honestly one of the best behaved dogs that I have ever met, and while I don’t love bigger dogs any less, he has definitely converted me into a small dog person. While his coat type is very Terrier-like, his personality is all Chihuahua. If there is a more loving, loyal, friendly, devoted little dog on the planet, I haven’t met it. 

His only issue is that he has severe allergies to interesting-to-avoid things like yeast, human dander, corn, pork, potato, barley, turkey, fish, grass, many weeds, molds and trees, etc. While during the winter time I manage to keep it under control, my vet hasn't found any medication that works for him to completely prevent rashes and hair-loss during the spring/summer, the poor boy. 















xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats everyones thoughts on dressin your chihuahuas?


Personally, the only time I ever dress Doom up is if it is cold or raining outside and we are going for a walk. He has these little raincoats that a local lady sells and they work very well for him.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> spoken like a true expert zoo-man, treat them like dogs BECAUSE THEY ARE DOGS :2thumb:
> 
> I'm a small person and I get sick and tired of people wanting to "cuddle" me because I'm small, I'm still a REAL person, just happen to be a small one :blush:


i feel youre being small minded too, people are entitled to their opinions, but to say DONT n then imply im treating my dog wrong for the way i wish to care for him is very small minded in deed. He is coming to no harm and infact is loving how he is being brought up, i can tell by the way he is acting and the way he is with us.

hedgehogs are hegehogs, so why do we keep them in hutches or cages? mice arent meant to live in tanks, yet we seem to feel that they can do for our enjoyment of them, so whats the difference with a dog? if it isnt being mistreated and is enjoyin how it lives then does it really matter if he gets carried places sometimes or wears coats to keep him warm because he is a tiny dog with thin skin who wont keep as warm as a big one?

have you got a lot of experience with dogs naomi? Gunther is more than happy the way i am treatin him and he is still bein treated like a dog.

and im not sizest either, i cuddle big dogs and big people as well as small ones :lol2:

you didnt answer my question naomi, how is bitsa the hedgehog you had off me? been wonderin how she is doin......

btw gunther is back to his normal self, no screamin n runnin round like a man un, thank god for that


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Chihuahuas are excellent little dogs. I have a LH boy, a SH girl and a Chiweenie (mini daschund cross).
I def treat them like real dogs, they get to go off lead in the parks/fields, only one wears a coat in bad weather and they adore people (esp little people!).
Dont dis the handbag though. Used responsibly they are good training aids. Before vaccinations I took my lot out in a bag and got them used to traffic, strangers, etc. It also meant I could take all the dogs out together (just put the puppy in the bag when they got tired). 
I love Chihuahua attitude, and the fact they would happily cuddle for as long as I would!!:blush:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i feel youre being small minded too, people are entitled to their opinions, but to say DONT n then imply im treating my dog wrong for the way i wish to care for him is very small minded in deed.


I wasn't implying anyeon's mistreating their dog/s (least of all you!) I was just trying to make a point about little dogs being treated like dolls which frequently happens doesn't it?

and when I said "don't dress your dog up" I wasn't talking directly to *you* but to everyone - reading it back I can see how blunt it sounded and I apologise.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Ahhhhh Foo he is stunning!

I have rescued 2 chihuahua's in the past, both boys, one long haired, one smooth coated. Wonderful dogs, great personalities, we have a patterdale terrier now that doesn't like other dogs too much! Otherwise I would have another. Great family pets .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> I wasn't implying anyeon's mistreating their dog/s (least of all you!) I was just trying to make a point about little dogs being treated like dolls which frequently happens doesn't it?
> 
> and when I said "don't dress your dog up" I wasn't talking directly to *you* but to everyone - reading it back I can see how blunt it sounded and I apologise.


ok thats fine, i dont mind people thinkin in their opinion people shouldnt put clothing on dogs, but when i feel like im bein told down right not to, or then its emphasised in bigger text that colin is treatin his dogs like real dogs, makes it look like i dont

hows bitsa?



JackieL said:


> Ahhhhh Foo he is stunning!
> 
> I have rescued 2 chihuahua's in the past, both boys, one long haired, one smooth coated. Wonderful dogs, great personalities, we have a patterdale terrier now that doesn't like other dogs too much! Otherwise I would have another. Great family pets .


thanks jackie, im workin on gettin him a friend :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't know why as she wasn't scooped up when approached by other dogs when she was younger.


I get wound up by people doing that and have full respect for those that dont do it

I have in the past when someone picks up their yorkie etc reached down, lifted my 30kg German shepherd and walked away squealling that an aggressive terrier was coming...I managed it for about the 20 secs it took me to be out of sight around some very long grasses...but oh it made me feel sooo much better


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok thats fine, i dont mind people thinkin in their opinion people shouldnt put clothing on dogs, but when i feel like im bein told down right not to, or then its emphasised in bigger text that colin is treatin his dogs like real dogs, makes it look like i dont
> 
> hows bitsa?
> 
> ...


Awwww! Little lambs :flrt: !


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Kare said:


> I get wound up by people doing that and have full respect for those that dont do it
> 
> I have in the past when someone picks up their yorkie etc reached down, lifted my 30kg German shepherd and walked away squealling that an aggressive terrier was coming...I managed it for about the 20 secs it took me to be out of sight around some very long grasses...but oh it made me feel sooo much better


I do this sometimes, but it has nothing to do with thinking my dog is going to get eaten, quite the opposite. Toby dislikes boxer dogs with a passion cause one went for him as a pup, he will now happily bite them and has once chased a pair of them over a field, poor things were terrified!!
Next time someone picks up their littlun, it may be for the sake of your shepherds nose! :roll2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

gunther lives with 2 big dogs, 5 cats, 2 skunks and 4 chickens.....thats just the ones who have free roam of the house, he also encounters snakes and rodents and a hedgehog, so for socilisation he is well on his way to becoming a well adjusted puppy, he also spends time with my sisters 2 terriers, and 3 spaniels belonging to his granny and grandad, and regular contact with 4 kids, so by the time he is allowed out his only possible could be if he meets an elephant in the park!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> I get wound up by people doing that and have full respect for those that dont do it
> 
> I have in the past when someone picks up their yorkie etc reached down, lifted my 30kg German shepherd and walked away squealling that an aggressive terrier was coming...I managed it for about the 20 secs it took me to be out of sight around some very long grasses...but oh it made me feel sooo much better


:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My user name may give off a bad impression but beleive it or not I have always wanted one of these, but dont have a clue where to start with them we never had any mammal apart from a cat and hamster in our home when we were kids, dont know nothing about how often fed nor nothing any info feel free to pm i will take into account hehe 

they are cool looking :no1:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Devi said:


> Next time someone picks up their littlun, it may be for the sake of your shepherds nose! :roll2:


I avoid bigger dogs alot of the time for this reason!! My Chi boy has bitten 2 dogs in his life. One previously dog aggressive Rottie and one muzzled DA Staffie!!:gasp: (both of them looked at him with a WTF!!! expression and wandered away!).


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is our two

Black lady is Bylah & the little one is chica



















Our girls. :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Knarf3 said:


> Here is our two
> 
> Black lady is Bylah & the little one is chica
> 
> ...


gorgeous, especially the little one, and im not a big fan of long haired ones either :flrt:


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gorgeous, especially the little one, and im not a big fan of long haired ones either :flrt:


you have to see her in the flesh or fur as the case may be, looks like a red panda :lol2:


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh my word!!! he is absolutley adorable. What colour is he? And yup deffo needs a play mate, One chi is never enough :2thumb:







xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think we need a random chi chi thread for people to chat n show off their pics of their perfectly petite pooches. Non chi owners welcome to join in
> 
> ill go first, this is Gunther, 10 weeks old, currently 5 inches tall, about 1.8lb in weight, 7 inch neck to tail, my first, but im workin on it that it wont be my last :whistling2: he deffinately needs a little playmate, i know that, just tryna convince Ditta that he does....hopefully it wont take me a year this time :lol2:
> image
> ...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shootinglou79 said:


> Oh my word!!! he is absolutley adorable. What colour is he? And yup deffo needs a play mate, One chi is never enough :2thumb:


hes fawn coloured 
he is a little sweetie, keeps bitin me though, seems to like skin! :lol2:


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

It must be the lighting on the camera that makes him look different then? He has a lovely peachy colour, simply stunning.





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes fawn coloured
> he is a little sweetie, keeps bitin me though, seems to like skin! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shootinglou79 said:


> It must be the lighting on the camera that makes him look different then? He has a lovely peachy colour, simply stunning.


hes got a little hair lip bless him, looks like hes growlin most of the time haha! only adds to his character though. he seems to have grown even from our vet visit the other day, gunna weigh him tomorrow


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

Haha bless him. You will most probably end up with another, they're addictive ya know :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shootinglou79 said:


> Haha bless him. You will most probably end up with another, they're addictive ya know :lol2:


i intend on gettin another :no1:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

right after reading this thread about gulls swooping for little dogs.......today gunther and i have been training seagull evasive actions, i went on the quays to borrow a seagul but they were having none of it, so we sed the next best thing blinky our white cat with fairy wings on..........so first off i put blinky on top of the door, then showed gunther how to hide under a rock if he ever saw anything that looked like this ..............then we did wriggling practice just in case he was taken, so we wiggled and jiggled and i shown him how to bite their legs.......blinky didnt like this bit...........so now i think im confident enough to take gunther to the beach when hes older........ant other tips???:lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Pterodactyl training? You never know when they'll do the Jurassic Park thing and we all know how that ends up!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Devi said:


> Pterodactyl training? You never know when they'll do the Jurassic Park thing and we all know how that ends up!


 well we got a big ninja ginja kitty, i could use bat wings and o cone from an icecream for his nose, dont think i be able to lift him on door top thou:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Seagulls*

Bit disapointed..
Spent all day at the foreshore with all four chi's..
The seagulls never came and took any...
Does this only work with English gulls as here in Scotland they tend too prefer the odd fish supper thats thrown away...:lol2:

Just kidding.

Nice pics on here of others....


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i still happy to keep a bag on hand just in case :2thumb: he falls asleep at the drop of a hat, i know hes a puppy but he strikes me as a og that will keep that trait :lol2:
> 
> plus, when i want to take him places he cant go down on the floor he'll need a nice snug place


 
A bag is also good for if you are walking somewhere like to buy the paper for example. I would never tie my Papillon up outside as she could so easily be stolen so just before we get to the news agents I pick her up and put her in her bag and no one notices she is in there. It keeps her safe and me from worrying.
-
 Elina


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Bit disapointed..
> Spent all day at the foreshore with all four chi's..
> The seagulls never came and took any...
> Does this only work with English gulls as here in Scotland they tend too prefer the odd fish supper thats thrown away...:lol2:
> ...


Ahem, aren't you forgetting something Peter........................................










*PHOTOS!!!*
:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I remember many years ago on holiday on the Isle of Barra giving my Abyssinian cat a stern lecture on being wary of flying eagles. Abys have a coat like a wild rabbit and Barra was _teeming_ with wild rabbits so he could easily have been confused as a rabbit by a hunting Golden Eagle, but at least that was a feasible risk - sorry cannot see a chi being carried away by a seagull.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> I remember many years ago on holiday on the Isle of Barra giving my Abyssinian cat a stern lecture on being wary of flying eagles. Abys have a coat like a wild rabbit and Barra was _teeming_ with wild rabbits so he could easily have been confused as a rabbit by a hunting Golden Eagle, but at least that was a feasible risk - sorry cannot see a chi being carried away by a seagull.


No of course not, the big difference is talons, ie raptors can grip with their feet, seagulls cannot. So the person claiming this to be true is saying they believe a seagull is capable of using their beak, which is what 3 inches long? to hold a chi :roll2::roll2::roll2: let alone then being capable of flying away with it :lol2:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww, a chihuahua thread!

I have a few! One male, 4 females and a gorgeous 4 week old puppy that i've had to handrear as mum decided her babies were evil and attacked them...!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Ooo ooo oooo I have a chihuahua! How did I miss this thread?!!

Everyone has gorgeous chis, im in chi heaven right now :flrt:
I've had my gorgeous boy since November. I rehomed him from a local 'free to a good home' ad :gasp: I couldn't believe it when I met him, and sure enough he is a pure chi and KC registered :gasp:

His name his Louie, KC name 'Strike It Rich' He will be 2 in june and he weighs between 7-7 1/2 Lbs. He was already neutured when we got him.
He is fabulous little guy. He doesn't bark, has never messed in the house, loves cuddles and snuggling and gets on with just about anyone and anything. He just adores men to for some reason :lol2: 
He is scared of kids as he has never been around them. He is great off the lead, though a little too enthusiastic with other dogs. He tends to run over to them then just stands still and tall and most of the time does a snappy little growly thing (usually just with bigger dogs). I guess thats his way of telling them who is boss :lol2: He is certainly not agressive though, he never goes in to attack. He just tells them off then runs away! He adores smaller dogs though.

I too use a harness to walk to him in. He has a few different ones but I usually use a soft puppia style one. I would never walk him in a collar. He never even wears a collar as he hates them (and they look terrible on him) but his tags are on his harness whenever we are out and he is microchipped.

He is very spoilt and even has his own wardrobe! Though he dislikes clothes so he just has the necessary winter/rain coats. And a 'security' t-shirt for the comedy value :lol2: 
I taught him 'sit' which he picked up really quickly but I can't for the life of me teach him to do anything else. He just doesn't get it and goes all submissive when i try get him to do anything! He is so well behaved he doesn't really need it though, was only for a bit of fun. I do however make him 'sit' and 'wait' for his food. He knows he's not allowed to go and eat untill I tell him to. He has proper manners  

Here is my beautiful boy :flrt:
Sitting for his treat









Professional pictures we had done

























Walkies

















With his bunny friend Archie









Evil chihuahua!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Aww, a chihuahua thread!
> 
> I have a few! One male, 4 females and a gorgeous 4 week old puppy that i've had to handrear as mum decided her babies were evil and attacked them...!!!


Hi Jess. It was lovely to meet you at Crufts, & of course, the gorgeous Logan! He was great! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

more pictures of the cheeky monster

where i woke up to find him sleepin









gunther n the ninjmister









tucked up in bed with Dits this mornin


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Took a bit of working out where he was in the first photo - I thought it was the crack of your bum at first!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Took a bit of working out where he was in the first photo - I thought it was the crack of your bum at first!! :lol2:


how many bums do you know that wear a bra eileen? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how many bums do you know that wear a bra eileen? :lol2:


I thought it was a thong and he'll pulled it down a bit! :lol2:

And who wears a bra in bed???????


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> I thought it was a thong and he'll pulled it down a bit! :lol2:
> 
> And who wears a bra in bed???????


 
me sometimes, it stop um fallin under ma armpits!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

can i ask, does anyone have a grown up chi that still has an open fontanel?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i ask, does anyone have a grown up chi that still has an open fontanel?


Silly buggar, I told you at the beginning of this thread, Chihuahuas almost always have a soft spot on their skull throughout life. Its to do with the gene that tells the body to stop growing early.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Silly buggar, I told you at the beginning of this thread, Chihuahuas almost always have a soft spot on their skull throughout life. Its to do with the gene that tells the body to stop growing early.


god damn my memory!! i didnt know id mentioned it on here n hae been researchin it so its makin me paranoid!!

you heard of luxating patellas then?common in chis?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god damn my memory!! i didnt know id mentioned it on here n hae been researchin it so its makin me paranoid!!
> 
> you heard of luxating patellas then?common in chis?


Don't worry if Gunther's fontinal does not close up, he'll be fine.

Luxating patella can be found in Chihuahuas. There are varying degrees of how bad it can be.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry if Gunther's fontinal does not close up, he'll be fine.
> 
> Luxating patella can be found in Chihuahuas. There are varying degrees of how bad it can be.


his just feels different, bigger than it was, though i may not have felt it properly, just paranoid, you know me colin after all that happened with dom n spaggi. 

just tryna find the best insurance for him, think the green insurance company is comin up the best


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

This thread has gone very quiet. Please oh please do not tell me all Dittas work was in vain and the little one really did get carried off by a seagull despite the wriggling training and pillow diving.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ive been very busy jabjab training him:lol2: hes away for his 2nd jab tonight and after the first he screamed so loud my ears bled.........so i make him stand.....pinch the skin on the back of his scrawny neck and say jabjab..........then lots of praise for being a big brave boy.......cat thinks im bonkers but if it makes it a little less noisy in the bets then it be worth it :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> This thread has gone very quiet. Please oh please do not tell me all Dittas work was in vain and the little one really did get carried off by a seagull despite the wriggling training and pillow diving.


:lol2: you nutter!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So did he scream tonight or did your hard work pay off?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

feorag said:


> So did he scream tonight or did your hard work pay off?


 he screamed:lol2:




but not as loud or as long:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah well - maybe it helped a bit! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> he screamed:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww bless


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes a right mard arse little git. I think a brother will help him man up, what do you guys think? a friend has a lovely dark fawn boy ive fallen in love with but Dit says not yet <<sobs>>


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

'Will you be my dad?': Orphaned baby rabbits are adopted by male Chihuahua | Mail Online


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ahem, aren't you forgetting something Peter........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry it took so long Colin
































From top to bottom,,,
Marmaduke.
Dillon..
Pablo..
Precious...
Sorry pics arent that good but as usuall rushing as too much doing...lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> sorry it took so long Colin
> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> ...


Wow Peter, what a bunch of stunners! I especially like Marmaduke & Dillon. Which is the 'working boy' & does he want a date with Lolly in August/September? :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Dillon is the stud.. Marmaduke still too young.
Will know in another 3wks if hes proven....
Wouldnt be a problem.
Bernadette says she would acomadate you:lol2::lol2::whistling2::whistling2:
She just said she meant with the stud dog:lol2::lol2:
Told her Clark would get jealous,,,,:gasp:
Speek soon mate and regards to Clark
Shit i should say im jealous too,,not of you:lol2:the wife:gasp::gasp:
Think ive just landed myself on the bad side mate...
Wonder how much it will cost and what it will be


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Dillon is the stud.. Marmaduke still too young.
> Will know in another 3wks if hes proven....
> Wouldnt be a problem.
> Bernadette says she would acomadate you:lol2::lol2::whistling2::whistling2:
> ...


Oooo, you'll have to let me know about Marmaduke's outcome! How much does he weigh & is he KC registered? Tell Bernadette I said thank you very much. PM me info of the prices please mate. Or you can just PM me all this info if you'd rather Peter.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I would love another little dog but everyone I've spoken to has said I'm better off waiting 'till Bingo's fully grown so he can show the new puppy how to behave and house training and stuff will be A LOT better??


----------

